# Brutal Bodybuilding by Fedor



## K1 (Jan 6, 2012)

BRUTAL BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION BY FEDOR - YouTube


----------



## K1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Aggressive Bodybuilding by Fedor*

AGGRESSIVE BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION by FEDOR for MK - YouTube


----------



## Tyrone (Jan 7, 2012)

k1* said:


> BRUTAL BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION BY FEDOR - YouTube



AAHHHH SHIAT.....Peeka Boo Muther Fuckers!!!:smoking:

Just in time for starting my earlier morning routine again...This and a cup of joe should push me out the door for my 1-3am session.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 7, 2012)

k1* said:


> BRUTAL BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION BY FEDOR - YouTube



Nice clip,,,I loved it. Some of the big boys in that one.


----------

